# PRC Book of Church Order



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 26, 2008)

Hardcopies of the Presbyterian Reformed Church Book of Church Order w/the history of the denomination are now available at The Matthew Poole Project.

The Book of Church Order of the Presbyterian Reformed Church by Steven Dilday (Book) in Religion & Spirituality
Master Poole Publishing - Lulu.com
Matthew Poole Project (Home Page)

See also here.

Presbyterian Reformed Church
Our History - Presbyterian Reformed Church


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2008)

I got my copy today.


----------



## CDM (Nov 17, 2008)

Is this basically the PRC's Constitution > Form of Government and Book of Discipline > Basis of Union found on the website?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2008)

mangum said:


> Is this basically the PRC's Constitution > Form of Government and Book of Discipline > Basis of Union found on the website?



That's right. The history of the PRC (also from the website) is there too, along with an index.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 17, 2008)

I "collect" BCO's so I'll have to get one.


----------

